# '05 Hoods



## Country Boy (Jul 22, 2005)

Will they bolt right on to an '04? Or would I need to make some adjustments? I saw there was a vendor here that sold working Ram-Air hoods for '04's for like $800 bucks, so I was just wondering.

Btw, hi everyone I'm new here  arty:


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Country Boy said:


> Will they bolt right on to an '04? Or would I need to make some adjustments? I saw there was a vendor here that sold working Ram-Air hoods for '04's for like $800 bucks, so I was just wondering.
> 
> Btw, hi everyone I'm new here  arty:



If I had an 04 I would go with the SLP Banshee hood, and make it a true RAM air.... Besides it'll probably cost less than a factory 05 hood. :cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Country Boy said:


> Will they bolt right on to an '04? Or would I need to make some adjustments? I saw there was a vendor here that sold working Ram-Air hoods for '04's for like $800 bucks, so I was just wondering.
> 
> Btw, hi everyone I'm new here  arty:


Welcome to GTOforum,

Here are some hoods for less;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3274


----------



## ironsides2005 (Jul 9, 2005)

Best value is the 04'SAP from Pontiac. True genuine parts intended as an OEM upgrade to your GTO. Includes 05' Hood, Autox grills and autocross spoiler for around $595. Check DMS in Ca or Fred Beans in PA. Anything else is a substitute. If it is a light hood ypu want then try the o5' style carbon fiber Gravana Hood or the Woodward style hood from Gravana as well. SLP has another hood with shy scoops. Aside from that, in my opinion, everything else looks grotesque.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys, very helpful with giving me a lot of options! :cheers 



dvillar said:


> If I had an 04 I would go with the SLP Banshee hood, and make it a true RAM air.... Besides it'll probably cost less than a factory 05 hood. :cool


Where can I see one of these SLP Banshee hoods, and I am a pretty knowledgable car guy when it comes to common sense problems and figuring out ways to make things work, but is it a pretty big pain to make a hood functionable ram air? Seems like it'd be a bitch to get it to get your hood to line up with the airbox hole if you fabricated it yourself.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100195

Doesn't look like it's in production yet, though. 800 bucks, plus paint, for a 10 hp gain is a little steep -- but if it helps keep intake temperatures down to prevent loss due to heat soak, it might not be a bad option to consider.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Country Boy said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, very helpful with giving me a lot of options! :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I see one of these SLP Banshee hoods, and I am a pretty knowledgable car guy when it comes to common sense problems and figuring out ways to make things work, but is it a pretty big pain to make a hood functionable ram air? Seems like it'd be a bitch to get it to get your hood to line up with the airbox hole if you fabricated it yourself.




B A Betterperson beat me to it, but he's got all the answers to your question with the SLP link he posted.... good luck :cool


----------

